# Will I notice the difference between a caad10 and a caad12?



## carlflow

Looking to get a new bike. Currently own a caad10. Love it and it's an absolute beast and raced a lot on it but I would like to upgrade.

I wanted to get a carbon bike but they seem pricey. I was lookin at the caad12. With its updated geometry does anyone know if there is a difference in how the bike feels?

Could someone also tell me would it be worth it to just get a supersix instead of an alloy bike? I'm not really big on the comfort that everyone says carbon offers but I'm willing to spend a little more if the overall ride of the bike is stiffer etc

EDIT: and while I'm at it. Would anyone be able to tell me if there's a difference between the 2015 standard supersix frames vs the 2016 standard supersix frames?


----------



## ziconater

I owned a CAAD10 for two years and tested the new CAAD12 last week. It was a 20 minute ride, but I was able to notice a difference right away. The new CAAD is very comfortable, so much so, that it felt smoother than my two previous carbon bikes. I intentionally rode over cracks and crumbled asphalt, and it was still super smooth. I was pretty amazed by this, especially since we're dealing with aluminum here. It's obviously a very evolved frame at this point. Very impressive...
As far as stiffness goes, I did'nt notice any difference. Then again, I only weigh 155lbs.. Handling felt slightly different, but I can't put a finger on it. Maybe a bit more mellow and less snappy, but this could be do to the wheels on this Shimano 105 rim version. Regardless, it was still very responsive, and you knew it was designed for Crit racing.
I suggest giving it a test ride. I'm sure you're going to love it.


----------



## daurpaul

Test rode CAAD12 this weekend too. I own 2014 Synapse and I found CAAD12 incredibly smooth. Too bad that Ultegra version is back-ordered till February 2016


----------



## ziconater

If anyone out there owns this bike, I'd love to know how it rides after 20-30 miles. My test ride was only a mile or so, but I was really impressed by the comfort. I personally would notice a bit of discomfort after 30 miles on my Caad10 and wonder if the new Caad12 feels more like a comfortable carbon or steel bike on longer rides on less than perfect roads.
Thanks


----------



## MartinR.

carlflow said:


> EDIT: and while I'm at it. Would anyone be able to tell me if there's a difference between the 2015 standard supersix frames vs the 2016 standard supersix frames?


No difference between these models, they have the same exact frame. Perhaps in 2017 we will see the standard SuperSix adopting the same tech as seen on the 2016 Hi-Mod SuperSix frame/fork.


----------



## TREKIN

MartinR. said:


> No difference between these models, they have the same exact frame. Perhaps in 2017 we will see the standard SuperSix adopting the same tech as seen on the 2016 Hi-Mod SuperSix frame/fork.


I'm pretty sure the CAAD 12 has internal cable routing.


----------



## MartinR.

TREKIN said:


> I'm pretty sure the CAAD 12 has internal cable routing.


I war referring to the standard SuperSix Evo. The CAAD12 is the new 2016 model with completely revised frame and fork. I expect the same for the standard SS Evo in 2017.


----------



## terbennett

My LBS has one for testing. The guy that rides it is a devout CAAD10 guy like myself. He told me that the bike feels the same in the handling department, but the 12 is a lot smoother riding. He is testing the 105 version and he was riding the Ultegra 10. Even with the lesser wheels, he told me that the 12 feels more comfortable than his 10. He said it feels better than many of the carbon bikes he has owned, including a 2014 Evo HiMod. Cannondale delivered on it's promises with this one he told me. I think it's great! but I also think that the pricing sucks on the higher end models. For the cost of the Black Inc, you can purchase a similarly equipped 2016 Evo and have a few bucks left over. Tough call


----------



## robt57

terbennett said:


> He is testing the 105 version and he was riding the Ultegra 10. Even with the lesser wheels, he told me that the 12 feels more comfortable than his 10.


I wonder if he would try the 12 tires/wheels on the 10 and comment possibly...


----------



## JSWhaler

Yes, as stated above, the 12 is a bit less harsh when hitting the bumps compared to a CAAD10. However, if you own a 10, I personally don't think it's worth upgrading at this time unless you have the money to burn. On the other hand, the CAAD disc does not handle anything like it should and I would stay clear of if racing. Due to the disc brakes, Cannondale stretched the wheelbase and it feels very different from the non disc versions.


----------



## Bluechip

JSWhaler said:


> On the other hand, the CAAD disc does not handle anything like it should and I would stay clear of if racing. Due to the disc brakes, Cannondale stretched the wheelbase and it feels very different from the non disc versions.


Where did you get this info? I don't see this listed on the Cannondale website.


----------



## terbennett

robt57 said:


> I wonder if he would try the 12 tires/wheels on the 10 and comment possibly...


There's a thought worth considering. I'll ask him about that.


----------



## Rashadabd

After looking closely at both, my vote is stay with the Caad10. There are a few good budget friendly carbon bikes out there though, including this one:

Fuji Transonic 2.8 Road Bike- 2015 - Performance Exclusive


----------



## MartinR.

Cannondale CAAD12 105 review - BikeRadar


----------



## Rashadabd

It's interesting to see that Corey Williams (aka Nation's #1 Beast) is currently racing the Caad12 Disc in some crits this season. He certainly has some other weapons in the arsenal (including a new 2016 SS Evo Hi Mod), but seems to be choosing this as of right now:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BA-UBfvrgQB/


----------



## 2702

Oh wow, sounds like The 12 is a home run and a do it all bike. I have a 15 CAAD10 Force on order for 1450 no tax but now thoughts are running thru my mind to just get the 12 with 105.


----------



## Rashadabd

2702 said:


> Oh wow, sounds like The 12 is a home run and a do it all bike. I have a 15 CAAD10 Force on order for 1450 no tax but now thoughts are running thru my mind to just get the 12 with 105.


I've heard good things, but that Caad10 Force sounds like a good deal too.


----------



## 2702

Yeah, I really can't wait to get my hands on the Force. I've never had a bike that light ( 16.75 pds in 48cm). I use to ride a 15 Allez Race, that bike was plenty fast but not comfortable. I have no idea why Bike Radar goes bonkers over the Allez's ride in reviews. Its never felt comfy to me


----------



## Rashadabd

2702 said:


> Yeah, I really can't wait to get my hands on the Force. I've never had a bike that light ( 16.75 pds in 48cm). I use to ride a 15 Allez Race, that bike was plenty fast but not comfortable. I have no idea why Bike Radar goes bonkers over the Allez's ride in reviews. Its never felt comfy to me


Part of the problem is that Bike Radar goes bonkers over pretty much every bike they review. Some of it is true because most of them are good bikes, but the reviews end up not being that helpful because it's not specific/detailed enough.


----------



## darwinosx

daurpaul said:


> Test rode CAAD12 this weekend too. I own 2014 Synapse and I found CAAD12 incredibly smooth. Too bad that Ultegra version is back-ordered till February 2016


Pretty easy to find in southern California.


----------



## SwimCycle09

I had similar thoughts when I test rode the Allez (smartweld version) and compared it to the CAAD bikes. It rode stiffer and I thought the front end was harsher. Probably what makes the Allez such a great crit bike option.


----------

